# Anyone bought a 5DMkII in the last 6 months and now regretting it?



## CowGummy (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I was just curious... Out of all the 5DMkII owners on here, did any of you take the plunge in the last 6 months and are now regretting your choice? 
Personally, I purchased mine at the end of December last year, so have only had it for just over 2 months now, but I can honestly say I'm still over the moon with my purchase. I managed to get the kit with the 24-105L for just a tad over £2000 when the price was still at that low point last year. Even today, that kit is still over £2200 here in the UK:

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod728.html

So, have any new 5Dii owners felt differently and are now experiencing buyers remorse? I myself can't see myself upgrading from the MkII for at least another couple of years...


----------



## ejenner (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought mine for $2400 before the price drop to $2k before December, but then I had it for Thanksgiving and Christmas and that was a lot of indoor high ISO stuff.

Hard to regret though, I'm not sure I would/could have gone up to what would have been $4k with all the extras.

But then for me (buying a MkII for $2400, just an extra $1k for good AF and possibly a bit extra ISO?

Dunno, 50/50. I might upgrade again this time next year after seeing what the reviews are like from people using it. I might manage to talk myself out of it though, it would cost $2k to change and that's a lot of nice glass.


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 8, 2012)

I wouldn't call it regret.

But, the focusing screen is not (user) replaceable in the 5DIII, so that makes me feel a little better.

Making the jump to a 1DX does not look likely for me.

I wonder if Canon has any plans to fill this apparent void.

It will be interesting when someone puts a manual focus lens on their new 5DIII and reports on their findings. 

I just may get that 14mm and wait it out.


----------



## mjp (Mar 8, 2012)

Absolutely no regrets. It's a great camera and can take excellent images. I expect to get many years of use out of the 5DII before I upgrade again.


----------



## theuserjohnny (Mar 8, 2012)

mjp said:


> Absolutely no regrets. It's a great camera and can take excellent images. I expect to get many years of use out of the 5DII before I upgrade again.



This. Yeah sure its nice to see the new features on the Mark III but by the time I'm ready to upgrade this Mark II I'll be getting whatever new camera will be out from Canon.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 8, 2012)

mjp said:


> Absolutely no regrets. It's a great camera and can take excellent images. I expect to get many years of use out of the 5DII before I upgrade again.



I agree entirely. By the way mjp, you've got some great work on your flickr stream - love the zombie stylings!


----------



## MudLee (Mar 8, 2012)

no regrets, bought new 5DMKII at $2000 CDN and enjoying every minute of shooting and learning how the video features work. Primary use is for stills though: portraiture, weddings, studio and all around camera. FYI - still using a 2005 1DMkII (8MP) for airshows and sports. I worry more about learning how to find the "LIGHT" than the next Canon XXX body and $$$. IMHO cheers! 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 8, 2012)

NOT AT ALL...I'll tell you why

I bought my 5d II NEW last x-mas at BH for $2000, it cames with software bundle and Extreme Compact Flash. I sold the software for $125. So my 5D II is around $1900. 

I recently pre-ordered 5D III, so I sold my 5D II on craiglist for $1945 CASH. A $45 profit went straight into my pocket. Plus I'm still keeping the compact card for 5D III 

SO not at allllll


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 8, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> NOT AT ALL...I'll tell you why
> 
> I bought my 5d II NEW last x-mas at BH for $2000, it cames with software bundle and Extreme Compact Flash. I sold the software for $125. So my 5D II is around $1900.
> 
> ...



wow... hats off to you! Essentially you got paid to own a 5Dii for over a year - big respect!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 8, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > NOT AT ALL...I'll tell you why
> ...



No...I only have 5D II for couple months(2011 X-mas), but I tell you what...I enjoyed the 5D II SO MUCH....  My favorite lens for 5d II is 50mm f1.4

Can't wait to put my hands on 5D III.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 8, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> So, have any new 5Dii owners felt differently and are now experiencing buyers remorse?



Nope. Bought my 5D2 in December for $2,000 from B&H. Sold it on Sunday for $2,000 on Craigslist.


----------



## Mikedurg (Mar 8, 2012)

No regrets. Bought the kit from B&H for $2799


----------



## Miykael81 (Mar 8, 2012)

Not in the slightest. I can't express how thoroughly I am enjoying using (and learning how to use) this camera. I already owned the 24-105L which works fantastic for me. 

The only problem I've had is that the files are huge which is choking my late 2007 MacBook Pro to death (Aperture 3 is crazy slow for me even with 4Gb). ;D I guess that's a good problem to have in the long run. The images are Wonderful!

No regrets


----------



## andydg (Mar 8, 2012)

I won't be able to say until this Friday when my new MII arrives. I'll be pairing it up with a 7D that I got for 1/2 price. I figure that should cover my needs for the next year or more.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 8, 2012)

Same boat, sans kit lens. I am happy with my upgrade from 50D. Still becoming at one with the camera however.

Saving for 5DIII for this summer. Can't wait.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Got the 5d2 and 24-105 end of oct/nov and I fully expected to keep it in my lineup temporarily so I'm cool with the new 5d3 coming out. I figure with its age, subtracting the cost of the 24-105 that I'm keeping, and everything considering, I'm only taking a minimal hit on the sale.


----------



## NWPhil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope.
I am not a gear head - tech junkie - or need the new features do my job.
Photography is my hobby; my knowledge and technique did not match yet what the 5D2 can do.
Rather spend money in quality glass


----------



## PaperTiger (Mar 8, 2012)

Not at all. Fits my needs as a professional, especially in concert with the 7D. It'd be nice to have the mk III, but not for $1500 more than I spent on the mk II.


----------



## skitron (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought my 5D2 for $1999 USD bundled with $300 street value of software I actually use, so no regrets here. 

That said I'm waiting to see the RAW ISO comparison shots between 5D2 and 5D3 to see just what the gains are. Preferably shot in low light since high ISO in good lighting is very different than high ISO in low light. 

If the ISO improvement is good enough and if everyone raves about the AF and improved video I might upgrade down the road.


----------

